# Apple smoked horseradish cheese



## rocknrolldad55 (Oct 4, 2014)

I was camping with some friends and he brought out a block of horseradish cheese. My first bite I was amazed. You could taste the apple . I asked how it was done and he told me his buddy smoked it. He has no idea how he gets that much apple flavor on it. Cold he be wiping apple on the cheese before smoking. I never had apple flavor like that smoking with apple pellets. I even went to an apple tree and cut up some fine limbs to put in with my pellets. The limbs were all gone  when it was done but I didn't get anymore apple flavor. Any thoughts?


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2014)

I just use apple pellets and cold smoke till I like the color, about 3-4 hours. I guess he could be soaking it in apple juice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am very interested in this one, I will subscribe to this just to see if someone has the answer.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2014)

A few years back I experimented with infusing peppers into cheese. I had fresh hatch chilies to use. This is what i did the first try. I smoked the cheese with the hatch chile placed on top. Then I vac packed the cheese worth the chile on top. This did add hatch chile flavor to the cheese, but it also introduced liquid. The cheese was fine but had to be dried off and if it had lasted longer may have been a mold factory. 

Round two I dried the chile crushed it and coated the cheese then smoked and vac packed. This added way more chile flavor to the cheese and didn't add the moisture. The longer the cheese rested in the vac pac the chile flavor sunk in deeper. The softer the cheese theirs flavor that infused in.


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 6, 2014)

for what this is worth,,,,, I had bought some horse radish cheese from Costco on one of my adventures. I put it in the smoker with others and the result was great. so I thought what if I took another cheese and coated it with a horseradish puree. I took Beaver horseradish and tossed it in a Cuisinart then rubbed it and then sealed it up for two weeks then pulled it out wiped it off and tossed it into the smoker. the end result was not what I would call a success (surface flavor but no interior flavor) and have not got back to this experiment. after seeing this I am motivated to re look at this.

Good Luck

Tom


----------



## driedstick (Oct 6, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> A few years back I experimented with infusing peppers into cheese. I had fresh hatch chilies to use. This is what i did the first try. I smoked the cheese with the hatch chile placed on top. Then I vac packed the cheese worth the chile on top. This did add hatch chile flavor to the cheese, but it also introduced liquid. The cheese was fine but had to be dried off and if it had lasted longer may have been a mold factory.
> 
> Round two I dried the chile crushed it and coated the cheese then smoked and vac packed. This added way more chile flavor to the cheese and didn't add the moisture. The longer the cheese rested in the vac pac the chile flavor sunk in deeper. The softer the cheese theirs flavor that infused in.


Good Idea DS I am going to have to give this a try since I have some dried Japs sitting in fridge. 

DS


----------

